# Browning BAR or Benelli R1



## natorious22 (Sep 29, 2012)

I am just curious if anyone has a preference between the browning BAR and the Benelli R1. Both seem like great semi auto rifles and I would love to own one in the near future.


----------



## hunter66 (Apr 23, 2008)

I looked at both a year ago and made the decision to go with the Browning Safari Model. Points that turned me to the Browning were; 1. The way it felt in my hands on when I put it to my shoulder. 2. The benelli just felt too light and "Plastic" for me. 3. The BAR platform is proven and I just don't think the kinks are worked out of the Benelli yet.

Hope this helps


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I own a BAR that my dad bought almost 50 years ago. It is pretty good, but sometimes has ejection issues with certain loads. It is very heavy, but that helps reduce the felt recoil quite a bit. I am not familiar with the Benelli.


----------

